# [ODMP] Tampa Police Department, Florida ~ February 25, 2006



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

A Detective with the Tampa Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 25, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18180*


----------

